# SnoBear "snowcat/ice shack" for sale on eBay



## Melensdad

If I recall, Pixie saw one of these units at a trade show a while back.  It features ice fishing holes in the floor so you can drive out to your fishing spot on a fozen lake and fish from inside the comfort of your snowcat.

Priced at $30K with skis on the front end it seems like it would be limited to reasonably flat terrain so I don't see them selling this to anyone in the west.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/sno-...wItemQQcategoryZ6737QQitemZ130092620958QQrdZ1


      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Vehicle Description* [/FONT]   
2007 snobear track machine GREAT for transportation on the ice and snow. Used for only 2 months. *Excellent *for fishing directly out and it is fully heated by propane tanks. It is like having a portable ice shantee that has hydralics that lowers the machine to sit directly on the ice for fishing out of can be raised for driving with the touch of a button. For more details on the benefits of this machine see www.snobear.com 
*ADDITIONAL OPTIONS on this particular unit:*
Swivel seat with slide adjustment
set of 2 snobear folding bunks with full cushions
2rear corner cup/rodholders
In-dash AM/FM-SC/DVD with 4 speakers and 2 video monitors
Tachometer,Volt,Oil Pressure, Water Temperature, Battery Level Guages
3 Wire locations and 2 Pro-Mounts
In_dash mounted 110 Volt Power Inverter
Rear Bumper Mount for all jiffy Augers
Custom SnoBear Roof Mounted Spotlight
Side marker lights
REAR FOG AND SPOTLIGHTS


----------

